# 55-gal barrel wood stove kit



## Boss Dog

Soliciting experience & comments on this 55-gal barrel wood stove kit. 
I saw this posted on another site and wanted to get your input. Can it be made more efficient? 
Are other comparable kits available anywhere else?

https://www.lehmans.com/p-4707-barrel-wood-heat-stove-kit.aspx

Also, I'm considering looking for a used conventional wood stove to install in my double-wide trailer home. 
I'm an all thumbs kinda guy, any tips on cutting a hole and running galvanized chimney pipe? Got a "chimneys for dummies" reference or website? Any suggestions are appreciated. It's a Clayton home, if that helps any.


----------



## Arklatex

I thought about these as well as a heat source for my shop. From what I have found they're ok for every now and then but if you use them all the time the barrel will burn up. Over time you will spend as much on barrels as you would on a new wood stove. Sometimes you can get a good deal on a used woodstove on Craigslist or ar estate sales.


----------



## Chipper

This one has been heating my house since the early 70's. All day and night, not just now and then during the short WI winters. It's a stainless steel acid barrel dad got someplace back then. Works great, no electricity or electronics to fail ever. I can easily heat the house to 80 plus degrees even at -10. We do have a small 900 sq ft house and basement.


----------



## Slippy

Chipper said:


> This one has been heating my house since the early 70's. All day and night, not just now and then during the short WI winters. It's a stainless steel acid barrel dad got someplace back then. Works great, no electricity or electronics to fail ever. I can easily heat the house to 80 plus degrees even at -10. We do have a small 900 sq ft house and basement.


They don't make barrels like they used to.

PS I caught your comment about the "short WI winters"...:lol:


----------



## Arklatex

I made that statement based on my experience using burn barrels. Your milage may vary. Nice to see one that hasn't burned up. Maybe I will try to find a better, heavy gauge barrel and try it out. If you can still find one that is.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I was thinking of one awhile back and did some reading. Some say the best thing to make a stove/heater out of is the tank out of an old water heater as it is much thicker than a 55 gal. drum. Amazon has the stove kits for $59.99 and free shipping.
Amazon.com - US Stove BSK1000 Cast Iron Barrel Stove Kit - Double Barrel Stove Kit


----------



## Smitty901

Ok for a shop /shed but dangerous


----------



## BlackDog

I'm curious what makes them dangerous? Not doubting, just curious. Back in the 80's I knew several people who used them and never heard of a problem. Does the metal burn way from the inside from hot fires?


----------



## 7515

BlackDog.
It depends on the metal the drum is made from. The great majority of drums will not hold up to a lot of fire exposure.
Think about how out door burn barrel only last a season or two.

Arklatex and Chipper are both right.
The stainless barrel that chipper has is extremely rare and will hold up to the heat.


----------



## jimb1972

I get steel barrels for $17 a piece. I used the Vozelgang double barrel kit to build a smoker last year, works great and if the barrel burns up I will just replace it for another $17.


----------



## NavySEAL

I used a barrel stove in our home for 15 years and could detect no deterioration anywhere.......the forestry service used to buy them by the hundreds.......wish I had mine back.......when the say "air tight" they mean air tight.......I had a whole series of control tricks that I liked to show people as to just how well it worked. If I build again I will use a barrel stove. I have built them for others and they are all still in use.
NS


----------



## James m

We have a burn barrel out back from around 1998. It was a food grade tomato sauce or tomato paste barrel. It had grey pain but it soon burned off. Its still doing good but we rarely use it today because of regulations. But its been outside in the rain and snow for a while and it still seems very hard. If you tap on it it feels very hard. But who needs 55 gallons of tomato paste? I think it was from the nearby base.


----------



## AquaHull

James m said:


> We have a burn barrel out back from around 1998. It was a food grade tomato sauce or tomato paste barrel. It had grey pain but it soon burned off. Its still doing good but we rarely use it today because of regulations. But its been outside in the rain and snow for a while and it still seems very hard. If you tap on it it feels very hard. But who needs 55 gallons of tomato paste? I think it was from the nearby base.


Mike Ilitch


----------



## MikeyPrepper

that's awesome...


----------



## jimb1972

AquaHull said:


> Mike Ilitch


John Schnatter


----------



## Doc Holliday

Thats a really nice barrel stove kit.. Maybe I will get one some day. 
I made my BIL a rocket stove heater that he uses in his cabin in Idaho and he loves it, says it burns way less wood and doesnt produce any smoke out the chimney pipe.


----------

